# AEP recreation lands zanesville



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

anybody know if the AEP recreation lands offer up any good hunting? Looking to get into some rabbit but I don't have dogs, so I'd have to go with a group. Wondering how the deer hunting is out there to? Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

That place is over run by hunters with dogs. Personally I wouldnt bother hunting rabbits down there without dogs way to much work. Deer are aplenty you just need to scout an area out and it is getting kinda late for that.


----------

